# Oiled based poly over water based poly?



## Emutennis (Aug 25, 2012)

I had new hardwood floors installed and decided on a water based poly because the is no color and I wanted a more natural looking floor. I have several spots on the floor already and I have had five people ask me if my floors were LAMINATE!! Ugghhh-really. Can you go over the water based poly with an oil base poly with sanding the entire floors? My installer was the one that recommended the satin finish-does water based poly come in a higher gloss? My floors look laminate because they basically have no shine-HELP!!


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

You probably can, but I'm not sure it would do what you want. The reduced sheen is from the flattener's in the finish, they will be there as long as the finish is there. I know removing it it is a big PITA, but the best approach.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Emutennis said:


> I had new hardwood floors installed and decided on a water based poly because the is no color and I wanted a more natural looking floor. I have several spots on the floor already and I have had five people ask me if my floors were LAMINATE!! Ugghhh-really. Can you go over the water based poly with an oil base poly with sanding the entire floors? My installer was the one that recommended the satin finish-does water based poly come in a higher gloss? My floors look laminate because they basically have no shine-HELP!!


 







You can overcoat WB with OB, but I wouldn't. You would need to do a light sanding once the WB has cured completely. There are many brands of WB poly suitable for flooring that comes in a high gloss. If what was used is called "gloss" it may only need another application or two.













 







.


----------

